# Any suggestions for driftwood algae cleaners??



## davesurfer (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm setting up a 33 gallon tank with a fair size hunk of driftwood. I'm planning to have a few cherry shrimp, SAEs and otos. I know that plecos love cleaning driftwood but I know that most eat plants as well or uproot stuff and cause havoc in a planted tank. I've heard that there are smaller ones like the rubbernose that don't get big and that will not eat plants but some people have reported differently.

Thanks!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi davesurfer,

My ottocinculus do a very good job on my driftwood.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

'ello. I use SAE and amanos in my high tech 58g. they do a nice job.

many plecs eat wood, fyi. they can carve it up and change the shape slowly. not to mention make a good deal of a mess via excreting what they've eaten. 

just a thought.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

My Bristlenose pleco ( _Ancistrus sp._ ) does a phenomenal job keeping my driftwood clean, has not touched my plants in the 9 months I've had him, and no noticeable waste from the 'back end'. When I had SAE's, they did a good job at keeping some algae trimmed off, but they never really kept it clean.

-Dave


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

My Bristlenose are continously chomping on the algae off my driftwood. Yes, over time you might notice some change in the driftwood, in my instance, it made my driftwood look better! lol


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

I was going to recomend a bristle nose as well, I like the looks of the albino long finned.and they do a great job in a planted tank


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've never had a problem with Bristlenoses eating plants either. Another nice smaller Plec that does a good job is the Clown. They're really cute, and really small, so they're nice to have in the tank.


----------



## artgecko (Apr 7, 2009)

I've got an adult clown and bristlenose (~7 years old). The clown is smaller at ~2.5" tl. I've never seen the clown eat algae (they're supposed to be somewhat more meat-oriented), but he's never away from the driftwood. The clown is more reclusive than the bristlenose however, so you'll probably rarely see it if you get one.

Art


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I use syringe to spray Seachem Excel on the driftwood to reduce the amount of green spot algae


----------



## polardbear (Jan 26, 2008)

+1 on the bristlenose pleco. Excellent at keeping the wood clean and a model citizen in a planted tank.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

a small pleco isnt really all that destructive - i have 2 in my tank - guess they are 5 inches long - they really havent bothered my plants - great for algae though - thats one of my all time favorite fish to keep - looks like some kinda dinosaur or something - hahahahahaha - otos seem to be popular - i have never tried em though


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

king oz said:


> I was going to recomend a bristle nose as well, I like the looks of the albino long finned.and they do a great job in a planted tank


I second King's recomedation.
MY LF ABN's did suck the juice out of my swords untill I started dropping blanched squash in after lights out. Now they don't bother the plants and chew on the driftwood, sinking pellets and squash.
Beautifull long fins.

Charles


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

I also agree with the BN plecos. I've kept one with my giant albino chocolate pleco in my cichlid aquarium and i've never seen algae in the aquarium.

If not BN plecos, I suggest a school of ottos.


----------

